# The Happiness Thread!



## KristieTX (Dec 14, 2008)

I know that everyone needs to let off steam every once in awhile and I totally agree with that.

Why don't we use this thread to list the things we are happy about to take our minds off of the crap we are dealing with?

I'll start.....

I'm addicted to Twilight. SERIOUSLY addicted.






Well, I was feeling depressed because I need to go buy New Moon, Eclipse and Breaking Dawn and thought I was completely broke. Today I checked my bank account and I have $50 more than I thought!!!!! Guess what I'm going to buy tomorrow!





I also didn't think I had money for groceries but it managed to all work out and I was able to go get some stuff today.

My dad's finances and funeral expenses have just depleted everything of mine but I've managed to get more ahead than I thought I would be.

I forgot to add! I figured out a way to make Youtube tutorials and I'm going to try to get one up tomorrow.

Please share with me what's going on in your life that's good, it will make ya feel better, I promise.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 14, 2008)

I hear you on twilight! you should join our twilight group if you haven't already! LOL.

I dreamt I was playing bella in the twilight movie last night. It's getting pretty bad. Sigh.

Love edward. LOVE him


----------



## Ricci (Dec 14, 2008)

I am getting excited becasue my son offered to contribute to half the cost of IVF treatment to have a baby

(10 grand for IVF)


----------



## fawp (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm seriously addicted to Phillipa Gregory's novels. Historical fiction is _my_ Twlight.



I've been steadily reading her books since the beginning of the summer and I've read about 3/4 of her novels.

I've been getting some _very _good reviews from work and I'm really relieved. I had a bumpy transition into my new job and I glad that everyone's been so impressed with my performance lately.

I've been trying to save money by taking my lunch to work and I've done really well this week. I made some good pasta dishes and reheated them for lunch and dinners so that saved me time and money.

I put all my Christmas decorations up last week and the house looks so beautiful! Holiday decorations always make me happy.

And, finally, I got off a little early today, I made dinner, took a nice long bath, and now I'm going to clean the house and do a load of laundry because a clean house _always_ makes me happy.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Dec 14, 2008)

Let's see

My best friend, Tyler, is coming home for Christmas for 2 weeks, he's in the Navy stationed in VA. He'll be here on Tuesday and I'm SO excited. I have the whole 2 weeks planned out. We're gonna party so hard, lol.

Playing music makes me happy on a daily basis, I'm an acoustic guitar gal but I've been rocking out to some more electric songs lately which is fun. I've also been playing the keyboard/piano a bit lately, I think it's all th Christmas music that makes me wanna do it.

I've not been very artsy lately, but typically painting/sewing makes me happy.

Makeup makes me happy!!! Even though I'm too broke to buy any and that makes me sad....

Jerry's elated that he gets to finally build his dream computer. Seeing him so happy, makes me happy too.

My friends make me happy, I have a great lil group of dirty hippies that I call my friends, lol we have a good time. They aren't really dirty, haha.

My babies (pets) drive me crazy, but for the most part they make me happy


----------



## magneticheart (Dec 14, 2008)

Great idea for a thread!





-I'm happy my friends and family are all happy and healthy.

-I'm happy that Alice in Wonderland will be out in a year and a half (not that I'm counting



)

-I'm happy that my mock exams are coming to an end so I'll have some time to breathe.

-I'm happy that I'm doing well in my art course and that I'm actually enjoying it.

-I'm happy that I'm finally getting my further college applications sorted out.

-I'm happy that I've finally figured out the people are no good for me and that I'm sticking with the people who are.


----------



## Lucy (Dec 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am getting excited becasue my son offered to contribute to half the cost of IVF treatment to have a baby(10 grand for IVF)

thats amazing! i'm so happy for you ricci.
the happy things in my life right now are

- my boyfriend is coming to leeds to meet my mum at christmas





- i'm going out on wednesday dressed up as joseph from the nativity (ill post pics!)

- i'm going home on friday for christmas and get to see my cat!

- i'm hungry and about to eat a delicious baked potato!

and lastly... IT'S NEARLY CHRISTMAS!!!!



which means wine, amazing food, presents and family! all my favourite things lol


----------



## magneticheart (Dec 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif - i'm going out on wednesday dressed up as joseph from the nativity (ill post pics!)l Lol!


----------



## laurafaye (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm happy because in 8 months 10 days me and my boyfriend are going on our first holiday together (Turkey!!!!!)

I'm happy because I only have to do one exam in January.

I'm happy because my parents just bought all the christmas foood yummm.

I'm happy because I only have one week left until I break up for the Christmas holidays.


----------



## Karren (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm happy that I have a hockey game tonight at 10pm....

I'm happy that the kids are home for Christmas...

I'm happy that I have 3 weeks of vacation left and not enough time to take them... lol

I'm just happy to be here....


----------



## Joan_CD (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm happy that I have a wife that I love very much.

I'm happy that she likes for me to to wear makeup and dress in feminine clothes.

I'm happy that I will get a week of vacation (I hope) for Christmas.

I'm happy that the ladies here in MUT are so nice and offer honest help and advice on makeup when I ask.

Merry Christmas to all!!!!!!!!


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hear you on twilight! you should join our twilight group if you haven't already! LOL.
I dreamt I was playing bella in the twilight movie last night. It's getting pretty bad. Sigh.

Love edward. LOVE him





OMG Rosie, you and me both!




Ricci, Congrats! And Aprill, Congrats on your baby girl, I am so sorry, I'm so out of the loop here lately.

Glad lots of other people feel happy about something.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh count me in with Twilight fanatic! LOL

I'm mainly happy bc soon

-my son is finally getting better from his sickness

-we'll be 90% out of debt

-we were able to manage a huge Christmas list even though I thought a month ago we'd be messed up

-that everything is safe and sound.


----------



## Ricci (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Kristie &amp; Fingers!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 15, 2008)

-I'm happy because i'm soon done with my uni classes, finally decent evenings, when i can actually watch the beginning of a movie.

-I'm happy because my brother is going to live with my future sister in law, and they're both at home for Christmas eve.

-I'm happy because my brother is cooking most of the food, so mom and i only have to set the table, and prepare the starters.

-I'm happy because i found coupon codes and was able to order bras and mascara for cheaper (still had to pay the shipping though).

-I'm happy because i think i finally found what to offer to my mom.

-I'm happy because i'm not working on fridays and next thursday is a holiday, so 4 days weekend for me, yeehaw !


----------



## fawp (Dec 16, 2008)

Today, I'm happy because:

~ I just started reading a _really_ good book that I can't put down.

~ I had an awesome dinner at Panera (broccoli and cheddar soup in a bread bowl).

~ I doubled my sales goal tonight! In only three hours (during the slowest time of night on the slowest night of the week), I sold twice the amount I was expected to!

~ I have no cleaning, cooking, or laundry to do tonight so I can take a nice long bath, curl up in bed with my book and listen to the rain.

~ And, I have the next two days off!

Yay!


----------



## fawp (Dec 30, 2008)

We should keep this thread going; it's such a pick-me-up!





Today, I'm happy because:

~ I completed the first goal on my "New Years Resolutions" List!

I really think 2009 is going to be a good year.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 30, 2008)

Don't know how I missed this first go round...I'm happy because:

I have a wonderful wife and 2 wonderful sons and a wonderful DIL

I'm in a slow period at work, so I can relax somewhat...

I got a new surfboard that I really love

Everyone in my life is healthy and

I'm happy to be here! This is too much fun!!!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm happy because it's really cold outside and now i'm home, warming up and posting on mut. Also happy because my headache is less and less painful.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm happy because:

- I'm eating chocolate that has 'bite me' written on the packaging, haha!

- I discovered dove summer glow and now I look tanned! yay!

- it's a new year in less than 24 hours! roll on 2009!

- I got to see the dugongs feeding on lettuce at the acquarium today


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am happy because I am spending my New Years at an awesome concert at Bondi Beach with my 2 best friends tonight

I'm happy because the weather is lovely today

I am happy because I look kinda thin today lol


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 31, 2008)

lol, B! you should do an OOTD today!

Can't believe you're going to be in bondi. I'm going to be in either Rozelle or rush cutters bay... sigh.. not really looking forward to NYE TBH


----------



## Fataliya (Dec 31, 2008)

I too, am addicted to Twilight. I saw the movie the first time, and immediately went across the street and bought all 4 books. I read all 4 in like a week and a half..and somewhere in there, hubby took me to see the movie again.

I am happy that I have a great job that I love, I make good money, I get to work with my hubby, I have 5 wonderful kids that are healthy and who love me, we have a place to live and food to eat.

And of course, remember....whenever life gets you down, think of those who would look at us and think we had it easy, compared to how they have it.


----------



## fawp (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm happy because I *finally* got my interent fixed. I didn't have access for three days and I was going crazy!


----------



## Joan_CD (Feb 28, 2009)

> I'm happy because...I've been practicing to wear high heel shoes and I can take a few steps
> 
> There are other shoes besides heels??????????????
> 
> ...


----------



## Shelley (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm happy because I fired one of my doctors last week. I didn't say anything to her face but as I was leaving I didn't bother booking my next appointment. Free of her at last, don't have to put up with her demeaning words.


----------



## sooner_chick (Mar 21, 2009)

I am addicted to Anne Rice novels.The Vampire series are the best.

Go team Lestat!!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 21, 2009)

for me i am happy because

- i am getting an education (thanks to my parents for that one)

- i have an amazing boyfriend who will be home for a whole 3 months this summer

- i am obsessed with reading non- fiction and i have just recently gotten to buy a bunch more books

- while i am completely poor, i am not in debt anymore which is a wonderful thing.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 30, 2009)

The weather is nice today, a class got cancelled (i couldn't go anyway!), and my cat decided to sit on my legs and pur to cheer me up. My parents also got me curtains to be used as doors for my closet, i never thought it'd be so hard to find a tealish one ! But it looks nice now


----------

